# OK so I have a dumb question about head covers



## Chipmunkslayer (Jun 17, 2007)

What's the point of them? I did a round with some guy today that had one over every club in his bag. What's worse is the guy insisted on putting the things back on each club after every shot he took. And he took forever doing it. 
Now my driver and putter came with them, but I just threw them in the garage and forgot about them. I notice most people have them on their clubs. Do they serve any real purpose?


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well I use them on all of my irons, putter, and driver. The reason I use them is so that my irons aren't clanking around and making a bunch of noise. I also use them to keep the head of the clubs from scratching my other club's shafts, and heads. Plus it keeps them from being scratched during transportation, since most of the time we take our truck. The thing I do is I take the covers off the clubs I most use so that I don't hold up play as much. Well that is my 2¢.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

i understand them if you use a truck but most car trunks aren't going to hurt your clubs...and i know ppl use them for riding in carts which i don't do alot of but i guess it would save on dmg while riding...walking however it doesn't make that much a difference in noise or club wear...the heads are gonna get much more worn out from playing then actually clanking around...clubs are pretty durable and resilient.. Only clubs i keep head covers on is my driver and woods and my putter cuz there the most expensive/easiest to damage since there made of light materials...

i think its just an ocd way to play golf....my clubs i have had for 5 yrs are still in great condition...only dent i have in any club was a dent about the size of a tip of a pencil on my 9 iron when i hit a rock on the course...other then that its just tear on the face from beating balls all day..and a lil of the paint on the back of my clubs where they rub just a tad while i walk...so i choose to take that lil paint wear for the price of headcovers and the time it takes to pull them off and put back on...

funny thing is i use to have club covers when i first bought my clubs cuz i didn't wanna mess them up ...that lasted 2 weeks if that..


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

When I first bought a set of cheap clubs I thought my buddy was pretty anal to have head covers on all his clubs. I heard my clubs clanking from time to time when I drove. THey would clank when I walked with them - which was irritating but I didn't really care.

Then I spent all this money on a new set of clubs!!!

I felt differently about them. Although I think the protection is probably minimal it does protect them. I don't expect to buy a set every season and want them to last for a while and if I do get another set, want to protect these clubs as much as possible for the trade in value.

Yeah, now I'm anal. I take them off before I play so I'm not fumbling with them before and after every shot - except for my putter, driver, 3wood and hybrids which gets covered after every shot.

My other friend said it'll last two weeks with them covered. LOL It been a couple months so far.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Covers for irons have been around a long time, while not used too extensively, but none the less enough people must be buying them to make it worth manufacturing them. So, don't think simple questions or criticisms will make them go away.

I know one player with covers on every club, but he takes off the iron covers before a round and stows them in his bag until it's over. That makes sense to me.

Personally, I don't feel my irons have damaged each other clanking around in my bag uncovered. On the other hand, I am protective with my woods because they have black painted finishes and I don't want something to scratch or chip that up. It's OK for the faces and soles to get scratched because those are the parts that come in contact with the ball or the ground during the swing, but I don't want to have the top of the club all chipped up like one friend's clubs who doesn't use any covers at all.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

like i said ...using for transportation is not bad..but playing in a round is ...and both of yall have said your friends or you take them off before a round...i want to see yall use them for more then two weeks while you play with them on...and play at least 6 times (18 holes) in those 2 weeks...you'll hate them by then...

my arguement was there a nuisance on the course while playing and they don't save much dmg from mearling walking a round of 18 holes day in and day out...maybe if you ride they do but not walking...but even riding i would say they don't make that much a difference if you have a decent bag....since i have with my clubs several times...


thats for irons ...excludes putter and woods hybrids...cuz it would be dumb not to have covers to protect them


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well mine have lasted like more than a month almost 2 months, and I have went golfing a lot in the 2 months and I still use them. Like I said before I sometimes take off the iron covers of the ones i use a lot, like the wedges and 6 iron.


----------



## degoins (Jul 14, 2007)

I have covers on all my clubs and have used them that way for 2 years now. I have too much money in them to let them bang and beat the crap out of eachother. I plan on trading this set the same as the last and I want to get top money for the trade.


----------



## Chipmunkslayer (Jun 17, 2007)

I have been convinced/seen the light on keeping them on woods due to them being a softer metal (something reiterated to me today by the golf pro who sold me my 2nd 3 wood in as many months today - mmmmmm, HiBORE w/ gold Fujikura shaft).

But by all accounts putting them on the irons is pointless. I mean heck, I've got just as much money tied up in my clubs as just about anyone, in most cases probably more (see also sig line) - but by all accounts putting them on the irons has a negligible effect.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well IDK about everyone else but I really think this is a personal preference and some people may like putting and having head covers on all their clubs and some people may not. Its kinda like saying one club is better then another, it is all in personal preference. End of story.


----------



## degoins (Jul 14, 2007)

I can show you a year old set that didn't have covers and a 2 year old set that did and theres no comparison as to how less banged up the 2 year old set is. Maybe you drive easier around the course or your cart paths are maintained better, who knows but with the way I drive and the ones I ride with and the bumpiness of the paths I'll stick with my covers.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

yes carts will bang your clubs...when i get a digi cam i will post pics of my clubs...5-6 years and still great condition....i really can't name one golfer or anyone i have seen playing that uses head covers on all the clubs.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I have an uncovered iron set, that would make you all cringe if you saw them! Oh, their bad..so bad..but that is an OLD set.. I can tell you all, that every mark on my clubs, is from bag clatter. I don't count the face scrathes, cause the balls do that.. I currently keep mine all covered, even my new puttter I just got. For me, it just depends on where I play at. My home course, just riding around, will bang up your clubs nicely, because of how rough it is! Other courses, I may leave off the iron covers, if it's a smoother place. They do protect your clubs, depending on the covers you get. Mine for instance, are thick, Neoprene water proof slip on covers. Not only do they keep them in nice shape, but there is no clang sounds when I ride, and they keep the clubs from geting wet in the rain. It only takes me half a second to remove the cover, and maybe a second to put it back on. I don't get why people say it takes so long to do! Honestly, people need to slow down on the golf course anyway.. it is a slow sport, that requires you to use your brain, more than your muscles. If having head covers slows you down a bit, so what? Use that extra second to analyze what you need to do. I've played with plenty of people who cover their clubs, and I think the whole trend is growing, as I see more and more people doing it. It's not going away any time soon. In my experince, it is logical, makes a difference, and never have I had anyone complain about me taking to long to tee off. I like my clubs to stay in good shape. I don't mind marks from playing.. but getting marks and pecks just from driving around? That sucks!

On a side note: The plastic covers, that snap in place, over your club heads suck! The clasps wear out quickly. Get the Neoprene ones, that slip on. (Neoprene is diver suit material. Just look for black covers, and it's probably them.)


----------



## nic113 (May 28, 2007)

i only have one cover which a friend gave me for my 5 wood lol. i Only started a month ago and my clubs didnt come with covers but im probably going to buy some for my woods to keep them protected.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

You make some good points 300, but I only care if they'll make me play better! :laugh: Seriously though, with my new set of clubs due to arrive sometime this week I've been tossing up the pros and cons of iron covers. I was leaning towards getting some and using them only between actual play. But I'm sure I'll try all options and see how much it annoys me to use them during a round.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

If nothing else, just get some in case you decide to store your clubs. They do a wonderful job of preventing surface rust.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea, but I'll have to shoot myself if my clubs ever need storage! They'll require a lot of use to get good value for money out of them! Lucky golf is such a great game. I'm sure i'll struggle through it somehow. :laugh:


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

swinging through turf at 100+ mph with some pebbles around...or in your bag with steal hitting steal i think 100 mph swing with pebbles and turf and sand will do more dmg just my bit of common sense tho...if you ride alot might help but if your a walker its annoying ...your clubs shouldn't dmg from just walking...


----------



## degoins (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't swing my clubs backwards to hit the ball. The face and the sole should be the only thing getting marked up while playing, the covers protect everything else. I agree, covers aren't for everyone but saying that the clubs recieve no damage without them just isn't true. I'm not trying to convert anyone, it's just my choice to use them.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

you saying clubs will get big dents and dings in them from walking w/o covers or just like lil scratches? cuz lite scratches is all you'll get


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

People I don't want to sound rude but who really cares if anyother person uses club covers. Its their choice so why do we have to argue if they do anything, if you want use them, if you don't fine it doesn't really matter, I think we answered the tread openers question so all this extra stuff doesn't matter.


----------



## degoins (Jul 14, 2007)

I havn't posted anything about headcovers and walking. As I stated earlier I ride a cart and the covers work for me. I agree, I think this dead horse has been kicked enough. Either you like the covers or you don't, it's a matter of preference.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I handle golf bags every day for a living and let me tell you I see the damage caused by metal woods being uncovered. Paint chips, dings etc. But those are not my clubs so that is not my problem.

Your clubs are not my clubs so again that is not my problem. If you want your metal woods dinged up, scratched up etc then go ahead of leave those headcovers off. Hey next time you spend $500 on that new OEM driver just tell the salesman "Hey no need for the headcover, I never use em anyways cause they are a pain in the butt. I can't be bothered taking 5 seconds to put the cover on or take it off"  

To each his own, but I can tell you one thing. My fairway metals have headcovers, my driver has a headcover, mid rescues and putter have headcovers too. Always have and always will. Irons, I do not bother with those rubber covers. I carry and yes my irons bang into each other while walking. But I carried forged irons for 2 years and the bag chatter was not a big issue on them. Cast irons will not get bag chatter. 

Again everyone is different, your decision to use headcovers or not. But remember this. For every mark on your driver etc (that is not from normal use) takes value off your clubs if you decide to trade them in. I know, I have repainted heads that were taken in on trade.


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't know what the big deal is. Some people have em on some people don't. It would be a hassle to take them on and off during a round of golf so I bet most don't do that. I take them off before I play and I played 20+ rounds of golf in the last 3 months. I find it a hassle to put my putter cover on after every hole but I do. $250 investment on a putter one little scratch bugs me. I'd like it to last forever!


----------

